# Anyone with pet squirrels?



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone with pets squirrels like me?


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Keeping wild animals as pets is normally considered cruel,

I have fostered a few orphaned squirrels in my time but would hardly consider them pets.
They definitely are an entertaining animal to have though!

All of my squirrels have either been released into the wild, or taken to wildlife sanctuaries when they were old enough.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Where did you get the squirrels? It is illegal to possess wildlife without the proper licensing and training.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

i have a license and we picked the squirrel up after it go hit then we nursed it and tried to release it but didnt work out


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

kayepaye said:


> Keeping wild animals as pets is normally considered cruel,
> 
> I have fostered a few orphaned squirrels in my time but would hardly consider them pets.
> They definitely are an entertaining animal to have though!
> ...


That's a little harsh don't you think? In her circumstance I think she is perfectly justified. Make sure you have all the info before judging someone. 

I totally agree that keeping wild animals as pets is inhumane in most circumstances, there are a few exceptions. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I think that this was perhaps a poor choice of wording.

"Pet" is really not the term to be using here. A license is, indeed, usually required, and the goal is usually to aim for rehabilitation and release. Sometimes, that fails.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Daisy Could not be released do to her fondness of humans and she had her leg amputated and The wild life sanctuary could not take her


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Akita, don't worry about anything. Not everyone agrees with everyone else and although each are entitled to their own opinion each persons circumstances are different. Like you said... You do have a license and the squirrel not only loves people but only has three legs. My sister had a squirrel when I was quite young. Apparently it came to her as a baby, it was always up and down the curtains and so cute and it chose to stay. Her cat and squirrel loved each other. I really can't remember what happened though it might have gone to some kind of sanctuary eventually when it got older.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

My former Spanish teacher (whom I am friends with on Facebook) has a wild squirrel that lives outside his apartment and will come to him and eat nuts from his hand. It's always the same squirrel, it will even let him pet it. He posts videos of him feeding it all the time, it's so strange and cool. What's it like having a squirrel? What do you feed it? How is it compared to rats? Obviously keeping squirrels isn't okay for most people, but in cases like yours it's fine.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

A lot of people around here have pet squirrels, of various types. Ground squirrels are most popular but I've seen a lot of people with regular squirrels. And not all places require permits, it is a state by state/species by species thing. As to owning wild animals, thats a debate all on it's own.Squirrels seem like fun little pets, basically fluffy tailes rats, but they scare me a little. XD I watched to many videos of "squirrel attacks" as a kid. They seem like a much better choice then a racoon, thats for sure.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

See, in this case, I find it completely justified - as long as you have taken the correct rehabilitation steps (which I am assuming you have of course! ) and due to the fact it you have tried to release it and even tried to take the squirrel to a wildlife sanctuary, then I really don't see any reason why you could not let this squirrel as a companion. And to some people on here, were rats, dogs cats etc once all wild animals? The first rat would have been a wild animal, so why is this case any different? Most animal can become domesticated, but it's not like she's keeping this animal against its own will. I know of people who have orphaned tiger and lion cubs and have fostered them for a very long time because they become domesticated, but it's not like they forced them to do so. People have done this in the animals best interests as they are too young or sick to survive on their own. This person has no bad intent, has gone through the correct procedures to foster this animal, and I bet had no intention in the first place to have this animal remain at their home. I don't see what the big issue is really...as long as it is there on its own accord and getting the love and respect it needs as a companion and also wild animal.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone~! But to answer questions squirrels are quite fun! Daisy has free range of my house and Compared to my rat she is not actually entertaining Except when playing with him Since both get quite lonely I do allow them to play and what not. She is in my opinion much easier to clean up after (She learned to use the litter box because she saw the cats) at a local store they sell mix for wild squirrels. (she also has special treats) We try our best to ration out a smaller portion since she isn't as active in the my house as she is in the wild so the vet said she doesn't need as much but still eats a lot. She does chew but only on appropriate things like untreated wood blocks (She steals them from my rat because she doesn't want to use hers)


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

she sounds so cute!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

She's a brat! Just a few minutes ago she came in pushing my rat charlie around in his ball then opended and gave him a carrot (She had in her mouth? I guess XD) when I yelled at her she threw a sunflower seed at my face!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's worth adding for future reference guys - many animals that need homes because they cannot be released are fostered in licensed homes and technically become the "pet". This is how you get people owning raccoons and such normally. So, if someone has a license they usually are acting in this function.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes Exactly thank you!


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

She sounds absolutely lovely Akita  and that sunflower seed fiasco made me chuckle xD you should enrol her for squirrel volleyball! haha


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

That should be a thing!
She always throw things at people when the raise there voices


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Akita I would love to see a video! She sounds adorable!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I'll get one up! She Is adorable and keeps the house pretty quiet


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

She sounds like such a character would also love to see her. Did Charlie take the carrot?


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep He pretty much liiiivveeess for carrots they are his favorite he some times steals them out of the mini fridge in the rodent room!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Cute man. Mine hate carrots.


----------

